# Colt SOCOM M4



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

So I have a friend that works at walmart and I can use their discount card on a certain date that will give me 35% off which would make the Colt SOCOM cost $1000. Is that a great price for this gun and should I buy it?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Moved to the Long Gun area, but I'll leave a re-direct for folks to find it.


----------

